# Putting out Quail



## Ready 2 Hunt (Dec 9, 2009)

I am going to buy some quail and put out to hunt during Christmas, last Feb I put some out and thought there is probably a better way to place them. We spun each one around in a pillow case a few times to disorient them before placing them. Many of them still flew off right away. I am looking for input on the best way to set out. Thanks


----------



## Mayor of Munnerlyn (Dec 9, 2009)

I've done it a couple of different ways, but the pillow case is probably the easiest. 

I've got one of those extra-long ones, navy blue. We'll put the birds out in groups of 3 or 4, spin it a couple of times, not too fast. Then we turn the pillow case upside down, letting it touch the ground, and very lightly "dump" the birds into some cover. I wait a few seconds then slowly pull the pillow case up and away as I back off. The extra long pillow case helps because it allows you more reach and distance between you and the birds. I also think the dark color helps to keep them calm and when you pull it away, they're still trying to orient themselves. If I'm putting the birds out with someone else we don't talk and keep as quiet as possible, too. Regardless, sometimes they still get up. 

I've also put them out by hand, tucking a head under a wing, but that's pretty tediouous.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 9, 2009)

when yall get them set out just call me. have gun and will travel. love to shoot them quail.


----------



## Mayor of Munnerlyn (Dec 9, 2009)

Bolingbroke???!!!! Lived about two miles from you just inside the Bibb Co line all through high school. Went to FPD, my mother still teaches there....Ernest Thomas butcher those deer for you?


----------



## GSPoindexter (Dec 9, 2009)

Get rid of that pillow case, it slows you down. Grab the bird over it's back with it's head between your trigger finger and middle finger. twirl your wrist around (It's head), shake it back and forth a few times than toss it into the nest you made it. Your way works fine but this speeds it up when planting multiple birds.


----------



## Eroc33 (Dec 10, 2009)

a long pillow case is definitely key ive had better luck with white ones


----------



## Quail man (Dec 14, 2009)

I raise quail in brooks county and we make our own quail bags which is kinda like a pillow case but has a handle on it so when you dump the birds you dont grab tail feather or poop, in my opinion I like to catch birds the night before so there hungry. When I put them out I put a handful of feed out so after ive spun them and they come to they eat and sit there and wait for you, we make ours blaze orange cause orange is always safer, and I usually lose something and I need a good marker, hope this helps


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 14, 2009)

Mayor of Munnerlyn said:


> Bolingbroke???!!!! Lived about two miles from you just inside the Bibb Co line all through high school. Went to FPD, my mother still teaches there....Ernest Thomas butcher those deer for you?



yep


----------



## irocz2u (Dec 14, 2009)

get them  out call  me  i  need  to  run  my  dog


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2009)

I hold them in my hand and shake them up (make them do a head bang like if they were at a good rock concert)


----------



## preston (Dec 14, 2009)

*release technique*

i have seen a local preserve let the 3-4  flyout of a box into cover. does anyone do that?


----------



## Mucho (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey preston do you own the trooper setter


----------



## GSPoindexter (Dec 14, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hold them in my hand and shake them up (make them do a head bang like if they were at a good rock concert)



Never thought I'd agree with a Tech fan


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2009)

preston said:


> i have seen a local preserve let the 3-4  flyout of a box into cover. does anyone do that?



I will when my dog is ready.  I think it's the only way to make it somewhat realistic.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 14, 2009)

GSPoindexter said:


> Never thought I'd agree with a Tech fan


----------



## Quail man (Dec 15, 2009)

we have some customers that put out groups of 10 birds and some that have a box of 25 and let the whole box go and come back a couple of hours later, but most put out 3 to 5 birds


----------

